# Dressage Schooling today :)



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Me and Tess today She went well considering I had a little pain of a shetland "Supervising" me ahah. Zorro stood at C the whole time like he was a judge and was yelling out neighs of "encouragment" haha! He needs to realise I don't need his help lol!

(oh and there may be a random of my little brother and Zorro in there as well)


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

nice. 
just remember with your bandages to keep them half way down her fetlocks. dont bandage to the bottom of the fetlock.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Thanks


very welcome


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Bandaging the fetlock doesnt hurt the horse, it actually gives it more support if it overreaches or is doing more advanced movements... Sorry just had to add. Looking very Spiffy!! xx


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanksyou  <3


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

You two are going to gi e evertone at state a run for their money! Looking great.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Aha I hope so!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Bandaging the fetlock doesnt hurt the horse, it actually gives it more support if it overreaches or is doing more advanced movements... Sorry just had to add. Looking very Spiffy!! xx


Polo's offer 0% support. No wrap or bandages support in any way. The only thing that Polo's offer slightly, is protection from bumps, bonks and bangs. 

Just had to add.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ellen,

You are really looking good. Are you working with a trainer? I like the way your have your chest "open".


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

MIEeventer, thats what I use them for 

Thanks TINY! Nope no trainer, except I need one BAD!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You look great there, just watch that you don't get her behind the vertical there


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> MIEeventer, thats what I use them for
> 
> Thanks TINY! Nope no trainer, except I need one BAD!


 
Well, you've done very well without a trainer, but you probably will need one to go much further. I wish I had one!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

me too  Need to find a good one though!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You need to work on lifting your horses back up into your seat. Right now, in all the pics, his back is quite hollow, not round. Seat into Legs into Hands to Soften. Get him to lift his back.

Very pretty boy, and he is very willing.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You two are looking good. I have to say, I'm very jealous....sun, green grass and tank tops are a faraway dream for us Ohioans right now :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

MIEEventer: No crit but thanks. She had an off day and so did I:/

Thanks equiniphile! We are lucky to be where we are right now but it is SOooooo hot!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> MIEEventer: No crit but thanks. She had an off day and so did I:/
> 
> Thanks equiniphile! We are lucky to be where we are right now but it is SOooooo hot!


what mieventer was meaning was to get her softer and more supple over her back. to activate her hindlegs more and to get her round over her back. they work much better that way. its is difficult to get unless you know how to do it.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i know! What makes you think I don't know how to do it?! Don't worry off topic..

MIEventer: You could have Pmed it to me, its just a thread for photos.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> i know! What makes you think I don't know how to do it?! Don't worry off topic..
> 
> MIEventer: You could have Pmed it to me, its just a thread for photos.


calm your farm 
i never said you didnt know how to do it i was making a comment adding to mieventers post. 

sorry if i offended you


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well you really did :/


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Well you really did :/


im sorry... i wasnt being mean or nasty i was just trying to help you .all i did was try to help explain it. 

is this the bit that upset you. if so.....it was simply a comment. i wasnt meaning it to be critical of you it was a GENERAL comment 


Can He Star said:


> its is difficult to get unless you know how to do it.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, it seems like it was directed at me as if I don't know how to get my horse working properly. Oh well who cares now


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Tess is looking Great! And Zorro is adorable and he seems like a great helper ;P


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He's annoying


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice, Tess is beautiful!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Yes, it seems like it was directed at me as if I don't know how to get my horse working properly. Oh well who cares now[/QUOTE
> seeming is different to knowing


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok stop now! I put photos up to look at.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hahah i have stopped. there is nothing to answer to


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice pictures, I hate the fact you are riding round in a strappy and I'm wrapped up for blizzard weather ;D

On a side note, others have offered slight crit, but you didn't take offence to them? Also, what other posters have mentioned is tools to help, not criticsm. I'd be thankful o.0 Just saying..


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I know Duffy I would rather people pm it to me instead of putting it on ym thread that was meant for photos, but that's besides the point now I don't care.

Thanks for nice comments on Tess


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I can see what you're saying, but if other people can learn from it too 
Like I had no idea about the bandages haha!

She is lovely, I prefer solid colours normally, but she's a beaut!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> I can see what you're saying, but if other people can learn from it too
> Like I had no idea about the bandages haha!


Exactly Duffy, I really understand that PT wants everyone just to admire the pics, and I do get that, but the comments that have been made aren't so much criticism but suggestions. If they are pm'd then others don't get a chance to learn.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with both Duffy and Golden. This is an open forum, and I am not going to "ooo and aaaahh" when I see something that tells me something is missing. 

The back that is hollow, like PintoTess's horse has in these pictures, shows that there is something missing, and I wanted to point it out, so that the OP understands that there is something needed to work on. It wasn't meant to say "oh my gosh, you are such a bad rider" but to say "hey, do you see this? This isn't correct"

I hope others see the pictures, and see that the back isn't rounded nor being lifted - which shows that the horse isn't being worked correctly. So that the light bulbs over their heads can turn on. 

I am by no means, a perfect rider. I have faults and make errors, but I along with others, are here to learn, share, grow and become more "educated". 

It is one thing to see a horse in a "frame" but another to see if the horse is being worked correctly.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I love that blue color on her (the bandages)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I understand its not a crit board, but we can all help each other.. I would love people to crit my pics or just give me some helpful hints. If they didn't.. I'd carry on!

Take as a plus, PintoTess, that these people care enough to give you a helping hand  I have to pay a FORTUNE for advice that has been given here


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I agree with both Duffy and Golden. This is an open forum, and* I am not going to "ooo and aaaahh*" when I see something that tells me something is missing.
> 
> The back that is hollow, like PintoTess's horse has in these pictures, shows that there is something missing, and I wanted to point it out, so that the OP understands that there is something needed to work on. It wasn't meant to say "oh my gosh, you are such a bad rider" but to say "hey, do you see this? This isn't correct"
> 
> ...


You never have to "ooh and aah" over anyone's posted photos of their horse in the Horse Picture sections. YOu are always free to say nothing.

There is a fine line between offering advice in this picture forum to someone whose posted pics show an error that might be dangerous, such as incorrectly done up tack, and advice on how to improve their riding itself. Since PintoTess admitted that she is working without a trainer, you can always ask her if she would like some advice before offering it.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Can He Star said:


> nice.
> just remember with your bandages to keep them half way down her fetlocks. dont bandage to the bottom of the fetlock.


i have never before heard that. interesting...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Can He Star said:


> nice.
> just remember with your bandages to keep them half way down her fetlocks. dont bandage to the bottom of the fetlock.



Sorry PT, don't want to derail further, but how can you bandage half way down the fetlock? The fetlock is a joint so you can't stop mid joint you would have all sorts of issues. I've been taught to bandage down to the fetlock, then make a V at the front with your bandage, so you 'cup' the fetlock joint and then carry on bandaging back up.

Just as another aside, I have a damaged knee, I wear a neoprene brace, with metal supports through the day, but can't sleep in it. I've taken to wrapping my knee in a long polo wrap at night, and it provides a very pleasant warmth, and just enough support to keep me reasonable comfortable:wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you bandage halfway down your fetlock, Denny?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Can you just drop it please? PLEASE!

I really do appreciate your advice very much, but as I said before, PM it to me instead?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I didn't say I bendage halfway down her fetlocks, Can He Star said NOT to. 

Please stop the discussion of bandaging please.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Exactly Duffy, I really understand that PT wants everyone* just to admire the pics*, and I do get that, but the comments that have been made aren't so much criticism but suggestions. If they are pm'd then others don't get a chance to learn.


I don't want people to admire, not many people do admire Tess hahah. I just wanted to share them, the same way people put up photos of them and their horses.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I think you guys look great together. Lovely pictures! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou!!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> I agree with both Duffy and Golden. This is an open forum, and I am not going to "ooo and aaaahh" when I see something that tells me something is missing.
> 
> The back that is hollow, like PintoTess's horse has in these pictures, shows that there is something missing, and I wanted to point it out, so that the OP understands that there is something needed to work on. It wasn't meant to say "oh my gosh, you are such a bad rider" but to say "hey, do you see this? This isn't correct"
> 
> ...


Tess did not ask for critique nor did she at any point indicate that she wanted it. she even posted the photos in a section of the board where it explicitly says atthe top the critique is not welcome.



> The Horse Pictures forum here at the Horse Forum is not for critique or breeding discussions. If the same member who has posted a picture in the Horse Pictures forum has brought up breeding her horse elsewhere, discuss it elsewhere. The Horse Pictures forum is a place where people who love their horses and simply want to share their pictures can. It is a non-judgmental environment. If you are looking to give or receive critique, please visit our Horse Critique forum.
> 
> There will be pictures of horses and riders in the Horse Pictures forum that aren't perfect, *but it's no more appropriate to point out faults in threads in the Horse Pictures forum than it is to tell strangers on the street that they are too big or their clothes don't match*. You are of course welcome to voice concerns about the safety of something depicted in a picture, but we ask that you do so in a friendly, constructive manner.


you do not have to say 'aww pretty ponies' if you don't feel like it, you are more then welcome to say NOTHING.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*SIGH*

Truly hormonal women who have to much time on their hands because they are injured should stay away from message boards, but hey ho...

First I still think there is a huge difference between criticizing, in the "You are doing it all wrong" variety, and what I have seen here, which to me is you are a great looking pair, and maybe this would improve things. I don't, or lets say I didn't feel any negativity here until such a huge issue was made of it. This is a nice and pleasing pair to look at, and I truly believe that everyone is trying to make good even better.

Second

*but it's no more appropriate to point out faults in threads in the Horse Pictures forum than it is to tell strangers on the street that they are too big or their clothes don't match*. 

You know I was delighted the other day when someone stopped me and told me the zip on my pants was down, that I felt was someone trying to help.

If they had said, "Hey fattty your belly has made your zip spring open, lose some fat why don't you" I may have been mortified, there is a HUGE difference.

There's probably more, but sometimes when you are passionate on a subject it's best to stop, so..................................


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

GH the thing is if tess had wanted critique or advice she would have put it in that section of the board.

I'd be very offended if someone said to me: well you've lost loads of weight but you still have a way to go and you need to do X, Y and Z to get there.
1) i'm happy at my current weight
2) i didnt invite the comments

I personaly do not post photos to look for critique or advice on my riding. I post them so people can see my beautiful pony and his progress. Having your faults laid bare in public is embarrassing for some people. Hence the reason my lessons are private and no one is ever allowed to watch them, hence why you will never find a video of me riding on the internet. Actulay it is the reason I post so very few of the photos i have as I don't want critique. I know my faults, I am working on them and the only person entitled to comment on it is my instructor, my mother and people who i have explicitly asked to comment on my riding.


----------



## MuStRiDe (Dec 14, 2011)

You guys look really great together


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, while I see both sides of the arguments, I think it's quite enough arguing at this point in this thread.

Tess, your horse is lovely looking, and I think you are a great pair. You said you want to work with the trainer, I'm sure you both will progress far with the good one. Good luck!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> i have never before heard that. interesting...


its hard to explain but i know pinto personally as we are best friends, compete together and go over each others places so she knows what i mean. i was bandaging past the fetlock and then my trainer showed me where to wrap them 
if anyone is unsure the best thing to do is go and look it up on youtube.
this seem acurate enough 




as i said its hard to explain the exact position of where they should be


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol: As does this.

 Make sure your horse is standing square before you begin, then start the polo wrap just under the horse’s knee. Place the wrap edge on the inside of the leg. When wrapping a right leg, wrap in a clockwise direction; for a left leg, wrap in a counter clockwise direction. 
 Wrap twice around the top of the leg and begin angling downward. 
 Sling the wrap under the fetlock, applying slightly more tension for added support. 
 There will be a slight gap at that top of the wrap as you sling the fetlock, that’s ok. 
 When you come back around the leg, angle the wrap upward to create an inverted V on the front of the leg as shown; continue using slightly more tension. 
 Wrap the fetlock twice around, by repeating steps 3 through 5. 
 Begin wrapping upward at a slight angle; as you near the top, decrease the tension slightly. 
 The end result! Notice how the wrap overlaps itself evenly down the leg. Also, while it’s preferable to have the Velcro closure end up on the outside of the leg as shown, it’s not imperative. 




Many trainers, many differences, question is do you use bell boots? If you do then stopping halfway is correct. We don't so this is the way my trainer taught me


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oooohs & many aaaahhhhssss over that weather of yours missy! Nice pix too, enjoyed them, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> :lol: As does this.
> 
> Make sure your horse is standing square before you begin, then start the polo wrap just under the horse’s knee. Place the wrap edge on the inside of the leg. When wrapping a right leg, wrap in a clockwise direction; for a left leg, wrap in a counter clockwise direction.
> Wrap twice around the top of the leg and begin angling downward.
> ...


yes most of the time overeach boots are used. there is the odd ocasion that i dont but most days i do. those steps are pretty much the way i do it.. just a little different.it also depends on the bandages length. i agree that different people have different ways so it is personal preferance i believe.

i also prefer to put wraps underneath for more even pressure and to help stop the bandages slipping

thanks for helping clear that up golden horse!


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratz you both look amazing


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanyou everyone


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, but this is not in the critique forum; it is in the pictures forum and they are very nice pictures!!!

Edited to add: sorry -- my post is not timely. Disregard please. Except for that the pictures ARE nice.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

very cute horse! I would deff work on getting your horse to stretch thought his back. Hes quite hallowed out. Maybe some long and low?? Just my opinion.  Sorry if im repeating anything that's already been said. Havent read very many of the other posts.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ you did repeat actually. I asked for the subject to be dropped quiet long ago. I'm very not happy about this


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry I didn't even think about going through the posts before posting. Dont take offense to it. Just trying to help.


----------

